# Noma 10hp 29 inch cut.



## snowhound (Nov 21, 2018)

Was given a Noma yesterday the engine runs well but needs work on the drive and an new cable for the auger. Can anyone suggest a source for the needed parts?


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I had that one, auger cable is NLA, I got it to work by replacing the inner cable with picture hanging cable for a couple years anyway, once that failed I just made the auger permanently on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

If nothing found on eBay there may be other blowers with a similar cable, I had to replace a NLA a while back, Just measured and found one with similar ends and got it working, Was a little longer but still worked well.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I just pulled a 10 hp off a 10/29 and junked it
Sell your motor for a 100
find and ariens
not good blowers and getting parts
wouldn't spend a dime on it


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

NOMA s were made by Murray, parts can be had from many newer MTD 's Go to big box store, look at new snow blowers, if you spot a cable that ' looks right ' copy down the model info, look up part online using your ill gotten numbers . I've done this a few times with ' orphan ' equipment


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a Noma 9/27 and replaced the cable last year.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

should not be hard to find a suitable cable...... lots of places on ebay listing cables by length as well as P/N's...... if the unit is serviceable I'd keep it going until it gets tot the point you don't want to invest any more time or money in it...... got it at the right price anyway! Either that or sell it off for some beer money! ;>P


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Here are a couple of cables....Not sure if they fit but worth a shot.

https://discountonlineparts.com/snowblower/?c=Cables&b=Noma


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Snowhound post model # and serial # of Body........might help us help you...


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/universal/290653


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/product/5vte8rly3a-0071-536/id-1579


----------

